# Why you need to wear socks with your pennies.



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Any questions?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 5000
> 
> 
> Any questions?


Are you suggesting that wearing socks w shorts is a good idea?

Real rule: Never* wear penny loafers with shorts.

* Only exception is you are too hungover to tie laces.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The owner of those legs should stick to long pants. It has nothing to do with the shoes and/or socks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

AldenPyle said:


> Are you suggesting that wearing socks w shorts is a good idea?


It's been so long I can't remember!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Topsider said:


> The owner of those legs should stick to long pants.


No argument there!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

AldenPyle said:


> Are you suggesting that wearing socks w shorts is a good idea?
> 
> Real rule: Never* wear penny loafers with shorts.
> 
> * Only exception is you are too hungover to tie laces.


+1.

I could never get into this look, and never saw the point except to look preppy. Even worse is shiny, hard-soled loafers with _athletic shorts_.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> View attachment 5000
> 
> 
> Any questions?


You are the master of self-deprecating humor, Flanderian! Wildly funny.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Let's not forget "Formal Bermuda Wear" shorts, jacket, tie and OTC socks. Granted, you can't hope to get away with it anywhere off the island but it makes an interesting party if everybody mostly is so attired.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

LMAO. Great post, Flanderian.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

cdavant said:


> Let's not forget "Formal Bermuda Wear" shorts, jacket, tie and OTC socks. Granted, you can't hope to get away with it anywhere off the island but it makes an interesting party if everybody mostly is so attired.


I used to see that in Australia ~1980 -- and/or the polyester version of it! I don't know about these days...


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Indeed, an image literally burned in to each of our respective psyche's, but alas, I keep feeling this unnerving sense of deja-vu and am afraid the last time I witnessed such a disturbing image is the last time I looked at the ends of my legs. Fortunately I don't go sockless, wearing my penny loafers...so it just cannot be me!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess to keep your feet from perspiring?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

cigar


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Uncle, I was waiting for someone else who wears pennies without socks to chime in. I do it pretty regularly in hot weather.


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure I agree in general (but in your case, I do for sure!)

Beefrolls and chino shorts with either a polo shirt or OCBD with rolled sleeves can look smart and casual in the warm weather. I like the beefs in this application because they're a hair more casual.

Start throwing things in like jackets, tassels, square toes or bells and it's just plan silly.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> cigar


Well, in that case . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

yen157 said:


> Not sure I agree in general (but in your case, I do for sure!)
> 
> Beefrolls and chino shorts with either a polo shirt or OCBD with rolled sleeves can look smart and casual in the warm weather. I like the beefs in this application because they're a hair more casual.
> 
> Start throwing things in like jackets, tassels, square toes or bells and it's just plan silly.


But those feet have seen socks in the past. Either you wear socks or you don't. Tan lines look ridiculous (well except for where my golf glove sits).


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd much rather an man here wear loafers with shorts than wear flip-flops with them. (a rant on that topic was actuall my most recent post to seersuckerandsazeracs.com)


----------



## MattJP (Aug 18, 2012)

Been going sockless with my weejuns all summer, loud and proud. Ladies love it


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh, *pennies.....*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I wear penny or tassel loafers almost every day, sans socks. I like how it feels on my feet. From class, to the office, to the bar (In that order of course.) 
Shorts or pants, I'm comfortable with both. 
Socks are reserved for when I pretend to exercise or anything requiring a full suit.


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

herfitup said:


> But those feet have seen socks in the past. Either you wear socks or you don't.


agreed


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Some old beat up (and in need of replacing) weejun tassels are a go to with shorts for me.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Marshal, pay attention to this thread.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

#8


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

I think sock less feet should be banned - I wear socks every day - they're not expensive and far more elegant.
I wouldn't dream of going barefoot, even in the summer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Except for a few occasions at the old swimming hole, I doubt any have ever seen me venture outside of our home without socks on my feet (though I do regularly wear house shoes/slippers within the confines of our home, sans socks!), but I get the distinct impression, pusso, you may be be the single member of these fora whose feelings regarding the absolute need for socks may actually be stronger than my own!


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Loafers, no socks, shorts?

I do it, and I do it often.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I cannot even imagine putting on a pair of boat shoes with socks. Loafer and shorts would seem totally awkward with socks to me. to each his own I suppose.


----------

